# Thai Girls - Can anyone translate this?



## citizenkang

My girl friend has been posting alot to Facebook and normally I don't care, it's harmless. But, yesterday I noticed the words "Big fat boy friend" and was unable to use google translate to make out the rest. I hope its nothing and I'm not big or fat, just seeing if it's time to see whats going on behind my back. So, if anyone has a person or someone else that can read thai well, I would love to see it. Thanks!


Seng Ped!!!!
Me toOooo...Alone again na !!!...
yak talk a'
When will u have time wa?
Call SK through my phone !
Taking Long time no see how you doing

Taking Up to you ,Back-chat


----------



## Acid_Crow

What happened with you?

You are so fat now

Ning, if you want to do something just do it

But think first

Ah, thai-dancing

Why don't you write thai?!

why not, up to me




Something like that, not really a good translation..


----------



## JWilliamson

enjoy it as log as it last. remember go Dutch when eating or going out. JW


----------



## Guest

JWilliamson said:


> enjoy it as log as it last. remember go Dutch when eating or going out. JW


you seem to have swallowed several bitter thai pills, williamson. remember, your agony is not ours.


----------



## JWilliamson

Hi jpippy well i cant say im totally happy but i do smile everyday. What i was trying to say was dont go thinking that in order for a man to have company of a woman that he has to pay for everything. JW


----------



## asahiki

Seng Ped!!!!
- I'm so bored
Me toOooo...Alone again na !!!...
- Me too, I am single now
yak talk a'
- I want to talk
When will u have time wa?
- when will you have time ?


----------

